# Scolopendra sp."Tanzanian yellow leg"



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

_My new Centipede :flrt: Sold to me as Scolopendra sp."Tanzanian yellow leg"... LOVE IT :2thumb:_

_Sorry about the picture quality but my phone isn't amazing_..









_
^^ My favorite pic ^^_










_^^ Half decent ^^_









_
^^ Gives you an idea of its size ^^_

_Hope you like them :2thumb:_​


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Great! 
How big is it?
Lovely yellow legs, looks fierce.

-J


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> Great!
> How big is it?
> Lovely yellow legs, looks fierce.
> 
> -J


_It is lovely :flrt: Want to come and give it a cuddle?:lol2:
About 6" I'd say but im not putting my fingers anywhere near it!!!_:blush:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Err.... I think i'll pass on the cuddle...

-J


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> Err.... I think i'll pass on the cuddle...
> 
> -J


Im guessing they bit like a bitey thing then by the lack of cuddles lol


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Im guessing they bit like a bitey thing then by the lack of cuddles lol


_A bit worse than that !_ :lol2:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

hope the lid is tight ,me thinks you might get more cuddles that you wanted :gasp:


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> hope the lid is tight ,me thinks you might get more cuddles that you wanted :gasp:


_
Dont worry air tight lid (I obviously drilled holes eleswhere but their far too small for anything to get through) :lol2:_


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

RW97herps said:


> _A bit worse than that !_ :lol2:


How bad is bad? I don't know anything about them apart from that they are aggressive lol


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> How bad is bad? I don't know anything about them apart from that they are aggressive lol


_I cant say from experience but from what im told any centipede bite is going to be worse then a Pokies, and I've been bitten by a juvie pokie, *ITS NOT NICE*_:lol2:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centipede_bite


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

depends on each person ,each bite ,what sp etc ,read it hurts like crazy ,then other people getting bit on purpose and not making a big deal


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

RW97herps said:


> _I cant say from experience but from what im told any centipede bite is going to be worse then a Pokies, and I've been bitten by a juvie pokie, *ITS NOT NICE*_:lol2:


k is it bad i don't know what a pokie is? - im defintely not getting a centipede though, you have successfully put me off - why do people keep them then? they do something good in their tank?


----------



## RW97herps (Apr 17, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> depends on each person ,each bite ,what sp etc ,read it hurts like crazy ,then other people getting bit on purpose and not making a big deal


_Could be dry bites (not injecting Venom) _


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

when they are out walking ,its stunning to watch ,when theres prey ,its fast and aggresive ,we all keep what intrests us ,sometimes scary ,sometimes not :2thumb:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> when they are out walking ,its stunning to watch ,when theres prey ,its fast and aggresive ,we all keep what intrests us ,sometimes scary ,sometimes not :2thumb:


I bet they are fun to watch then - i just like things i can out my hand in the tank and not have bite me lol


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

hey its all good ,your intrested ,hence your questions ,just some of us are just like you ,but crazy :welcome:


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> hey its all good ,your intrested ,hence your questions ,just some of us are just like you ,but crazy :welcome:


They are very pretty, very pretty - but ide have images of waking up with it on my face. And ive seen that Human Centipede 2 - that was enough to put one off one for life lol - Velvet worms are more my thing, if only i could get hold of some lol


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

some of us guys are glad to wake up with something on our face ,:blush::blush:ive had some escape ,and i can tell you ,i wish it had bit me ,atleast i could of put it back in its home ,instead ive got the four year ear ache,and thats a killer


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

mattykyuss said:


> some of us guys are glad to wake up with something on our face ,:blush::blush:ive had some escape ,and i can tell you ,i wish it had bit me ,atleast i could of put it back in its home ,instead ive got the four year ear ache,and thats a killer


Lol there is only one thing ide like in my face in a morning - a centipede is not it thankyou, ill stick to my snakes


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Lol there is only one thing ide like in my face in a morning -


:gasp::blush:

-J


----------



## aliceemerald1107 (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol what - i could of meant a pillow or my soft toy friend or something else - dirty, dirty minds you all have lol


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

aliceemerald1107 said:


> Lol what - i could of meant a pillow or my soft toy friend or something else - dirty, dirty minds you all have lol


Thanks for clearing that up! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

-J


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Nice 'pede, but I'd say it wasn't a Scolo, but instead, looks more like a Ethmostigmus trigonopodus ( Yellow Leg )

Still a nice 'pede none the less


----------

